# Outback Vs. Zeppelin Differences



## sjredburn

Calling all knowledgeable Keystone brand experts...

As our quest for a reasonable west coast price on a 21/23rs continues, the wife has become tempted by close out pricing on the lame-duck Keystone Zeppelin brand. I've done a fair amount of research on the line but have yet to learn the hidden differences between the two brands like frame, wall, and roof construction. Keystone's Zeppelin website page doesn't reveal much and forget about getting an accurate answer from a salesman!

Does anyone who's shopped / researched both brands know how these two lines alike and how are they different? Does anyone know the real reason Zeppelin is getting "grounded" or have any details about it's replacement (Passport?) due out next year?

I'm placing my trust in the good people here to help me get the wife back on the Outback track and steer us away from possible buyer's remorse.

Thanks,

Stacey


----------



## bill_pfaff

Looked at them when we were shopping.

Really liked a couple of the floor plans but felt they wouldn't mesh well with the way we camp (too many people)

I think from what I remember that the quality/construction was about the same but it just didn't work for us.

You know that not getting an Outback is a mortal sin don't you? You also become something I learned at a recent rally, a SOB type ................................ (Some Other Brand)

Bill


----------



## mswalt

We, too, looked at the Zeppelin. I didn't like it at all if I remember corrctly. Maybe it was the particular floor plan, but I thought it looked cheap.

I would assume, and that's only an assumption, but if the trailer is getting "grounded," as you put it, sales wseren't that great.

BTW, I thought there were quite a few FOR SALE Outbacks listed on the forum, but maybe I'm wrong.

Keep looking. I think you'll be disappointed if you don't get what you really want and you know that is the Outback!

Mark


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Stacey R said:


> Calling all knowledgeable Keystone brand experts...
> 
> As our quest for a reasonable west coast price on a 21/23rs continues, the wife has become tempted by close out pricing on the lame-duck Keystone Zeppelin brand. I've done a fair amount of research on the line but have yet to learn the hidden differences between the two brands like frame, wall, and roof construction. Keystone's Zeppelin website page doesn't reveal much and forget about getting an accurate answer from a salesman!
> 
> Does anyone who's shopped / researched both brands know how these two lines alike and how are they different? Does anyone know the real reason Zeppelin is getting "grounded" or have any details about it's replacement (Passport?) due out next year?
> 
> I'm placing my trust in the good people here to help me get the wife back on the Outback track and steer us away from possible buyer's remorse.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stacey


Stacey,

Someone on the East Coast is selling their 2005(?) 21RS at a blowout price of $11.5K. Do a search for that recent listing.


----------



## sjredburn

Stacey,

Someone on the East Coast is selling their 2005(?) 21RS at a blowout price of $11.5K. Do a search for that recent listing.
[/quote]
Yeah, that's a great price and it even includes the towing extras we'll need. We seriously discussed it...but Southern California to North Carolina is just too long of a drive for a used trailer we haven't even inspected yet. Winter - and the holidays - is probably the best time to be in the travel trailer market since we don't HAVE to buy right now. But the Southern California RV show got our camping juices flowing again so we're ready to commit if the right deal (within a reasonable distance) comes along!

Stacey


----------



## aplvlykat

From reading the other forum on the dark side, the Zepplin was pledged with problems from the start. Some that come to mind are not enough clearance on the wheel wells and the tire hitting them, major leaks on the slides, frame tweaking problems with that light weight frame they used. I think in the time that they were made that they got most of the bugs out but it was to late and people stopped buying them. Sometimes that's the why it goes, get a bad rep and the word spreads. Kirk


----------



## campmg

Excellent question -- you have come to the right place. I seriously considered the Zeppelin but had trouble comparing against the Outback since I had to drive back and forth across town to compare them closely. During my trip to California (from AZ) to look at an R-Vision Max Lite (very poor quality) I found I think Mike Thompsons and was able to look at the Zep and Outback side by side. One of my early concerns was that the Zep had the Norco lightweight frame which was known to bend but only on the larger 28+ foots. They have since went to a traditional frame on newer models.

Side by side I thought they were both nice. I looked closely at the Z242 (I think) but decided against it since:

1. you have to fold up the couch in half to lay on the bed. I thought this was cool but realized the kids couldn't sit there if I was resting.
2. half of the foot space under the dinette was taken up by the wheel well.
3. little to no pantry space for the kitchen. 
4. no slide out.
5. No inside bike storage. Area under bunks used for water pump, etc.

I primarily chose the Outback due to:
1. This forum








2. The sofa slide out
3. Extra space with the queen rear bed slide
4. Outdoor camp stove
5. Bike door and storage under bunks.

It comes down to which floor plan works best for your needs and consideration to which you feel has the best quality. Good luck in your search.


----------



## egregg57

We looked at the Zepplins and Adirondacks. The different color was something that first attracted us. We quickly found the that TT's (both) were boxy and didn't seem to have any specific distinguishment from other run of the mill units with the exception of the exterior. We chose the Outback line after seeing a few of them. Actually ran into ours by accident. We thought that all Outbacks had the rear slide out queen bed and my wife was not too keen on that....Actually I still don't know why.

Anyway the Outbacks tend to be light and airy on the inside, smooth and stylish on the outside. The tow great and comparitively speaking have few problems. (The Dark Side aka: RV.Net) has many a story of woe from other brands and models.

A great number of members on this forum are very satisfied with thier units. Is everything perfect. No of course not. But the things that do show up are already know about and shared here with most of the time the dealer fixing it or it being taken care of by the owner.

I ran across this site by accident and was blown away by all the info, news, happenings and just the good people. There must be other forums out there for other specific brands. At least I thought there were. But I haven't been able to find any. Aside from a good quality unit, there are shoulders to lean on here, if you need the help, great modifications that you can do, many to choose from in the mods forum and of course there are the Outbackers Rally's. Check some of that out.

So your not only buying into a TT, your buying into a support network, a resource site AND extended family!

So Zepplin what can you offer these fine people? Your turn Zepplin........Zepplin?







Hello?







HeELllLLLoooo?!!!!







I didn't think so.







Well enough of that.

I don't think you could make a better choice. Go get your Outback.









Eric.


----------



## huntr70

As others have said, floorplans and construction were 2 thing I didn't like with the Zeppelins.

The other thing was while laying on the queen bed in front, the front was sloped so hard on them, you would look up into the sloping front wall. Something I didn't really like.

Steve


----------



## outbackmac

All i can say is when we were lookin for out tt we were at a show in ky and the rep from keystone toold us that the outback was a far superior tt then the zephlin. I cant remember the reasons why but i do remember this much.

GOOD LUCK 
MAC


----------



## Moosegut

It basically came down to personal preference with me. My youngest son and I looked at the 291 and it just didn't "hit me." I didn't like the rounded tables, counters, beds and seats. As soon as we walked into the Outback 27 RSDS, we both loved it. I bought the 28 for the bunks.


----------



## stapless

Moosegut said:


> It basically came down to personal preference with me. My youngest son and I looked at the 291 and it just didn't "hit me." I didn't like the rounded tables, counters, beds and seats. As soon as we walked into the Outback 27 RSDS, we both loved it. I bought the 28 for the bunks.


ditto here. our impression was the same of the 'style' inside the TT. also, I thought the walls on the zep seemed thinner, and can get pretty cold in MN so I was concerned about insulation factor, both in hot and cold temps.

scott


----------



## wolfwood

macfish said:


> All i can say is when we were lookin for out tt we were at a show in ky and the rep from keystone toold us that the outback was a far superior tt then the zephlin. I cant remember the reasons why but i do remember this much.
> 
> GOOD LUCK
> MAC


We had the same experience. 2 different but related dealerships....and the one that sold Zeps (but didn't sell Outbacks) told us that we would be MUCH happier with the Outback. Without the confidence of their dealer network, how could they possibly expect the line to fly????


----------



## Justman

We were looking at a brand new Z291 before we went with the 25RSS. I just didn't really care for the way the toilet was situated in the bathroom and the interior colors made me go "ugh". I also didn't care for the lack of storage space. I spent some time online doing some research and found a whole lot of people who like them, but an almost equal number of people who didn't like them due to problems and issues. With that many people having issues, I decided to look elsewhere.

Then......

I came upon this forum!









With the number of people who love their Outbacks, it made it an easy choice for me. Then, I just had to decide which one to get. I liked the 4 bunks in the 28RSS, but didn't feel like it would fit in my driveway. My 25RSS just barely fits in my driveway and allows me to have my truck hooked up without being out in the middle of the road.


----------



## mountainlady56

Myself, I hadn't looked at the Zepplin. However, I did scoot over to the website (yep, it's 4 AM......new time got me messed up!), and I was pretty impressed with SOME of the features. They DID have the good sense not to put steptubs in the Zepplins, which have driven alot of us OBers crazy, especially those that are tall (my oldest son's 6'6", and you should have seen him trying to get in the shower in my 27RSDS







). I looked at the pics they had, and, frankly, I like the cherry finished cabinets and the modern design of the booths, etc. Maybe it just doesn't look that good in person. I also noticed that they DO have 2007 models listed on the website, so maybe that's just a rumor about they being d/c'd. 
Like someone said........you can still be a member of this forum, no matter what kind of TT you have. We don't care!! Make the decision that you and you DW can live with, will be comfy for you and your family (you don't mention kids) and make sure it's something you have a TV capable to pull it before you buy. 
Don't let the salesperson rush you from one unit to another. Tell them you want to take your time and explore them, yourselves, and do just that......explore.
Best of luck!
Darlene


----------



## mswalt

You could always go to Zeppliners.com and see what those folks are talking about.

No, wait. Don't think there is one!









Mark


----------



## Thor

mswalt said:


> You could always go to Zeppliners.com and see what those folks are talking about.
> 
> No, wait. Don't think there is one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


LOL

The main reason to buy an Outback is to be apart of Outbackers.com









Good luck with your choice

Thor


----------



## paylorr

We did not specifically look at Zeppelin, but had seen another Keystone Springdale "in the flesh" at a campground. We had actually decided on that trailer, but when we went shopping the dealer didn't have that model (perhaps convenient for him). He showed us the OB, with nearly identical floorplan, and we never looked back. Just for comparison we DID look at a Hornet he had, but liked the OB so much better. One thing on the 26RKS we wish was different is the step tub -- the Springdale had a full 3' tub. When I get a chance, I will evaluate if a switch is possible. Depends on what is under the step tub. Someone here has done that already, and it looks like a good mod to do.


----------



## PDX_Doug

We looked at the Zepp's when we were shopping, and while I liked the fresh approach to the layouts, (something that was also a big plus for us with the Outback, BTW) in the flesh they seemed to be much more style and flash, and much less livability and utility. In other words, they looked great in the pictures, but would be hard to live with in the real world.

The real clincher though, was quality. Or lack thereof with the Zepp's. They cabinetry looked like it would fall apart the first big bump you hit in the road, and the overall level of materials was just not up to what we found in the Outback.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie

Seems like we explored this subject before. I searched around and found this very useful information...

Outback vs. Zeppelin

Reverie


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Reverie said:


> Seems like we explored this subject before. I searched around and found this very useful information...
> 
> Outback vs. Zeppelin
> 
> Reverie


LOL- that never gets old!!!


----------



## NobleEagle

My neighbor 3 houses down bought a new TT and we heard the story of his roof leaking before he took delivery. After about 30 days they called him to pick up his new trailer after they fixed it. He went to get it about 1 month after we got our 28KRS. I went over to talk to him and check it out. It was nice, roomy and cozy (not a toy hauler like ours). The floor plan was nice with the kitchen counter that stuck out a bit it appeared to have more counter space. I did not like the way his couch was on the slide out and his kitchen table was positioned. It looked like some wasted space to me. Maybe thats just because I am used to my 29KRS. His 28' TT was nice but not what I expected. 
After my other neighbor checked ours out, he bought a 23KRS and loves it. When he first got it, it seemed as though everyone from the neighborhood came to look at it. 4 families were in his driveway checking it out and one happened to be the guy that got the Zeppelin. After talking a bit he came to check out our 28KRS with his wife. When they saw our Outback and admired everything about it, I heard his wife say to her husband "We should have gotten an Outback". I have to admit, I felt very sad that they made a purchase especially this large (apparently without doing enough research) and now because of us (my neighbor and I) she wasn't as happy as she should be. 
I have to say though it makes me feel good that #1) Someone bought an Outback because they saw ours and liked it so much, and #2) Someone else saw it and admired it enough to admit they made a rather large mistake.


----------



## campmg

NobleEagle -- that's got to make you feel good. Most people are considerate enough to compliment anothers purchases but when they go out and buy one you know they really liked it.

Sounds like a pretty good neighborhood you live in.


----------



## NobleEagle

campmg said:


> NobleEagle -- that's got to make you feel good. Most people are considerate enough to compliment anothers purchases but when they go out and buy one you know they really liked it.
> 
> Sounds like a pretty good neighborhood you live in.


Not only did he get an Outback but he got it from Marci at Lakeshore which will be contacting us for our referral benefit


----------



## campmg

NobleEagle said:


> Not only did he get an Outback but he got it from Marci at Lakeshore which will be contacting us for our referral benefit


Life is good. My neighbor would make me split it with them.


----------



## skippershe

NobleEagle said:


> NobleEagle -- that's got to make you feel good. Most people are considerate enough to compliment anothers purchases but when they go out and buy one you know they really liked it.
> 
> Sounds like a pretty good neighborhood you live in.


Not only did he get an Outback but he got it from Marci at Lakeshore which will be contacting us for our referral benefit








[/quote]
Sounds like Marci should get out the ol' check book for quite a few of us


----------



## 7heaven

On our first camping trip in our Outback, we were camped right next to a very nice family in a Zeppelin. We toured each others' TT's and they raved about our Outback all weekend. They liked the quality and open, airy feel (probably the white cabinets). Walking through them side by side really showed the difference in quality. The most memorable comment was when the husband said, "I wish I'd known about Outbacks when I bought this trailer..."


----------



## webeopelas

I must admit that we had a few problems with our Outback. I think Gilligan was working the drill the day my trailer was made and put a screw through the electrical line in the front. Don't ask me why, but it didn't short out until I developed a small leak in the front running light and then it blew the power center. To make a long story short, it took 2 months(Over the winter thankfully), but eventually Keystone covered the whole repair even though the trailer was out of warranty.

During this time we started looking at other trailers to find one with "better quality". Well, we couldn't find one in a light TT. The only way to get better builds is to go for the 9000 - 10000 lbs behemoths.
We even walked through a newer Outback to see what we thought, and still liked it the best.

Go for the Outback. It is a great trailer with a great support net with the people in this forum. It even makes you go camping more because you want to meet people in person.


----------



## Outback Bob

Stacey R said:


> Calling all knowledgeable Keystone brand experts...
> 
> As our quest for a reasonable west coast price on a 21/23rs continues, the wife has become tempted by close out pricing on the lame-duck Keystone Zeppelin brand. I've done a fair amount of research on the line but have yet to learn the hidden differences between the two brands like frame, wall, and roof construction. Keystone's Zeppelin website page doesn't reveal much and forget about getting an accurate answer from a salesman!
> 
> Does anyone who's shopped / researched both brands know how these two lines alike and how are they different? Does anyone know the real reason Zeppelin is getting "grounded" or have any details about it's replacement (Passport?) due out next year?
> 
> I'm placing my trust in the good people here to help me get the wife back on the Outback track and steer us away from possible buyer's remorse.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stacey


Stacey,
I don't know about the Zepplin, but we just found our near new 06' 21rs for $15,500 in Nor Cal. Make sure you're checking Craigslist.com. That's where we found ours.
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## prevish gang

As previously stated the quality issue is obvious and the support from this forum is 2nd to none. I aquired not only a 2nd home, but a family when I became a member. But all this aside, there is nothing like sitting on your patio in the evenings and having family after family come by pointing at the queen slide and commenting on how they have never seen anything like that before. I usually then allow a tour which results in "Wow, honey, I want one of these!" It makes you so proud to own something that is good quality, has a feeling of a real home due to the house type doors, white cabinets (which by the way show less fingerprints than regular cabinets do) and hardwood appearing floors. The floors are the BEST because less carpet means less stains! A lot of times you will be camping in the rain and if you are walking inside with wet shoes, how long is that carpet going to look new? A quick sweep a couple of times a day keeps things pretty clean even with 3 dogs and 2 kids running in and out. Go to a rally after you buy and meet all the great people on the west coast and your will realize that any money you paid was well worth the benefit of being a member of the greatest group of people in the world!

Darlene


----------



## ftroop

We also looked at the Zeppelin and it came down to 2 reasons why we didnt buy one: the floor plans didn't work for us and they didn't have a loyal following like the Outback has, and that really did impress us.We looked at the Max-Lites also but heard horror stories on-line from owners.







So yes, we are very happy with our Outback and happy with its quality and features. My DW really likes the light interiors over the darker ones found in most lines. Hope this helps!


----------



## willie226

Ditto here
We also looked at the Zeppelin didn't the like floorplan and the price was alittle higher than OB

Good luck in making your descision

willie


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill)

Hey
Check the frames out on the Zepplins. Some of the models have a very light frame and axle setup and prone to flexing and failure.
The undesireable frames are called NORCO frames and they come with a "torsion axle" instead of leaf springs.
I didn't like the look of it and I read about several problems with that light frame bending.
Several other brands use the Norco frame. Aerolite comes to mind.
You can tell a NORCO frame by the way it tapers from the axles to each end and the "cut out holes' in the steel channel to save weight.
The Outbacks have a solid I beam end to end.

My 2 cents
Bill


----------



## campmg

This thread just came back to life. I think StaceyR just bought a MaxLite 23RS but wants to stay with us here on OUtbackers. As always, we welcome everyone even with SOB.

Side note - the Zepps moved away from the NORCO frames. The problems they did have were only in the larger 28+ size units. I also checked out MaxLites but the rest is history. I have an Outback.


----------

